# Bike-festival 2003!!!!!!!



## Hugo (13. Dezember 2002)

früher oder später kommts eh also mach ich ma den anfang

evtl. wollen wir(2-3 leute) mim vw-bus nach riva fahrn

jetz gibts da soooo viele fragen...
wie siehts denn da mit stellplätzen aus, evtl. campingplatz, oder darf man sich in die prairie oder auf die strasse stellen.
gäbs evtl. n besseren ort, z.b. das kaff in dem der marathon startet?

wie siehts denn während des festivals verpflegungstechnisch aus?
die preise werden ja gesalzen sein...geheimtips?
wie siehts mit strecke aus, isses am schnellsten über münchen, innsbruck und bozen, oder lieber aus ner andern richtung kommen um evtl. staus ausm weg zu gehn

antwortet erstma hierauf....es fallen mir schon noch n paar doofe fragen ein


----------



## clemson (15. Dezember 2002)

servus,

campingpltze gibts genugend.....
ziehe zum bike festival camping maroadi vor, da er zwischen riva und torble liegt und man somit recht zentral ist.......und auch sanitäranlagen echt okay.......

die preise sind  während des festivals in der regel nicht teurer als sonst und geheimtipps sind ja geheim 
ansonsten kann man sich ja auch selbst verpflegen, supermärkte gibts ja auch zu genugend


wie es mit dem bus in der pampa abstellen ausschaut keine ahnung.....

stau kann immer sein aber das kommt auch immer drauf an  an welchen tag man richtung itlaien fährt........

ansonsten reichts ertsmal oder net?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (15. Dezember 2002)

also fahrn werden wir mittwochs nachmittags, dass wir dann nachts ankommen
 wie siehts denn mit den öffnungszeiten auf deinem campingplatz aus?
kann udn sollte man vorher reservieren


----------



## Renato (15. Dezember 2002)

Also ich werd wohl nächstes Jahr wieder mit dem Reisebus nach Riva fahren . Von Münster aus ist mir die Anreise mit dem eigenen
Bulli zu stressig . Ich war schon dreimal mit dem Veranstalter da
und es war immer eine lustige Truppe auch wenn das Wetter mal nicht mitspielte so wie letztes Jahr .
Schau mal nach bei :   www.gruppenspass.de
Auf der Seite ist auch eine Fotoserie vom letzten Festival .
So hat man Schon mal einen Eindruck .

cu 2003 in Riva


----------



## mikeonbike (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von renato _
> *....auch wenn das Wetter mal nicht mitspielte so wie letztes Jahr...
> *



...devise: nur net absaufe...


----------



## Hugo (16. Dezember 2002)

ach noch bin ich jung, da kann man sich sowas schon ma zumuten zumals von hier aus(aschaffenburg(zwischen ffm udn würzburg) nicht soooo weit is

sind im sommer mit nem corsa nach kroatien in den urlaub gefahrn....war viel stressiger und unbequemer

hotel wär schon gut, aber kost wieder so viel, man muss rechtzeitig da sein, man muss spätestens um 10.00 morgens raus sein....viel zu viel stress

wenn wir schon dabei sind würd ich sagen sollten wir uns dann ma n ibc-treffpunkt üerlegen....so viele ibc-ler sind selten am gleichen ort zur gleichen zeit, oder?


----------



## Distance (24. Dezember 2002)

hi

über München Insbruck Bozen ist schon schnell.
Kann ich empfehlen!

Preise sind da unten gar nicht sooooo teuer, war überrascht.

In Arco wird der marathon gestartet, find ich aber ned so doll,liegt nicht am gardasee direkt und in riva ist einfach mehr los !


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2002)

hmm auf jedenfall nicht zuviele verkehrregeln auf einmal übertreten sonst wirds teuer  hat uns im mai 70 euronen gekost ... wetter war 2002 echt voll sch... aber naja kann nur besser werden ... 2003 nen neuer anlauf


----------



## Hugo (26. Dezember 2002)

ja jungs...für alle die runterfahrn!!!

wir sollten dann gleich ma n treffpunkt ausmachen der dann auch verbindlich ist, sonst wird man ausm forum gekickt 

persöhnlich will ich auch direkt an den see, und sollte mit unserm buschen ja auch kein problem sein
das wetter spiel hoffentlich mit, hab kein bock 50 eintritt zu löhnen(incl. marathon) und dann im schlamm zu versinken, aber das zeigt sich ja hoffentlich rechtzeitig

wie siehts da eigentlichmit bikeklau aus? muss man da sehr aufpassen oder kann man sein bike nachm marathon auch ma ne minute allein stehn lassen? wohl eher nicht, oder?

was anderes, da sind doch immer sooooooooooo viele hersteller die ihr neues material präsentiern....kann man das auch ma testen oder nur begaffen?


----------



## Distance (27. Dezember 2002)

hi

also das wetter war 2000 super!!! in 2001 wars nur am regen und ne schlammschlacht. die leut sind schon im regen gestartet, voll übel.

fast alle aussteller haben probebikes, die du gegen hinterlegung deines perso mal 30min testen darfst, ziemlich klasse.

man sollte dann nur sein eigenes rad zuhause gelassen haben,weil drauf aufpassen will niemand

und geklaut wird wie die raben, ist ja nicht verwunderlich bei den teuren bikes auf einem haufen

nee, im ernst, ich würds nicht mal eben so da stehenlassen.
selbst im auto würd ich das bike irgendwie an- oder festketten


----------



## Hugo (27. Dezember 2002)

hab ich mir schon fast gedacht...gut zu wissen, dann wird das bike nach dem marathon mit in den see genommen zum abkühlen 

da lob ich mir doch die heimischen marathons....stellst das rad hin, gehst dich duschen und wenn du wieder kommst stehts rad da wo dus hingestellt hast, egal

nachts oder auch während der messe besuche steht das rad im bus und is mit abus-bügelschlössern gesichert

also wegen wetter sach ich ma, wenn zwo tage vorm festival das wetter da unten nicht gut is, und auch keine besserung in sicht ist, fahrn wir nicht...is das praktische an so nem bus, braucht man kein hotel reserviern oder ähnl

sind die prognosen aber gut gehts runter, auf schlammschlacht hab ich kein bock...is nich schlimm wenn`s ma regnet aber 4 tage am stück...da macht auch kein marathon mehr spass, udn material testen auf ne schlammtour bringts auch net so ganz

also ich fass ma zusammen wer alle da sein wird, wenn Ihr auch kommt schreibts bitte!!!

Stand: 27.12.02

Mtb-racer
renato
Olb-Eman
Meine wenigkeit

Schreit "hier" wenn ihr auch dabei seid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renato (29. Dezember 2002)

Also am Donnerstag vor dem Marathon war das Wetter 
dieses Jahr gar nich so schlecht . Der Freitag war erst am Nachmittag regnerisch . Der Marathon war eine Schlammschlacht .
Aber ich will hier keinen nachträglichen Wetterbericht liefern sondern nur sagen das ich trotzdem jeden Tag eine schöne tour fahren konnte . Im gegensatz zu den Leuten die auf besseres
Wetter gewartet haben oder gleich zu Hause geblieben sind .
Riva Bike Festival ist halt nur einmal im Jahr . Der Termin steht , genau wie Willingen und wird durchgezogen , womit ich meine abgerockt , womit ich meine in vollen Zügen genossen .

Ich bin aber auch nicht der wasserdichte Harte . Zur Zeit bleib ich lieber drinnen .


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2002)

hmm ja man kann auch bei regen fahren ... aber bin da am sonntag damals mit einem den monte velo heisst der glaub ich hoch und wär fast gestorben ....  hatt wohl nur knapp über null ... mann so gefroren hat mich noch nie  ... man sollt halt oben nicht lange pause machen  weis ich jetzt 

aber sonne würd schon ne ecke mehr spass machen


----------



## wadde (30. Dezember 2002)

...kann jemand von euch ein genaues datum hinterlegen! 


dank im vorraus 
& somit grüsse aus der hessischen hochburg bad orb


*wadde*


----------



## Distance (6. Januar 2003)

guck mal da

http://www.upsolut.de/


----------



## Hugo (1. Februar 2003)

ich aktualisier ma langsam etwas...in 3 monaten isses soweit

1.5-4.5(do. bis so.)

teilnehmen werden:

mtb-racer
renato
olb eman
scott
Tinobino
meine wenigkeit(hugo)



bei den folgenden leuten kann mans nicht aus den threads sicher herauslesen, deswegen werd ich sie auch nochma persöhnlich anshreieben
distance 
clemson
Akumlehn
lurschschreck
mikeonbike
GerhardS

kennt ihr noch jemandem hier ausm ibc, von dem ihr wisst dass er mitkommt? dann postets doch bitte
treffpunkt kann dann noch ausgemacht werden


----------



## clemson (1. Februar 2003)

servus,
gehe mal davon aus das ich auch aufm festival sein werde....
wenns sich von der arbeit her aus geht

also bis dann

mfg clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (3. Februar 2003)

Ich auch - denn ich mag den Monte Velo auch mal bei besserem Wetter sehen...
Diesmal kommen 650 Bremsklotzsätze, eine Dose Brunox, 50 Lappen und 12 Bowdenzüge mit auf den Berg - oder ich fahr bei Scheißwetter mit meinem FR, da habe ich HOPE M4 dran  ...

Der nächste Pflichttermin ist dann Saalbach - da bekommt man DEUTLICH mehr für's Geld!!! (Liftpass; JEDEN ABEND Pastaparty; Startberechtigung zum Marathon, CC, FR und Dual!!!!!!)

Tja, das Lagofestival ist zwar Abzocke, aber was soll's... (wenn man drüber nachdenkt, was unsere Bikes kosten...)

LG Chorge


----------



## mikeonbike (3. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chorge _
> *Tja, das Lagofestival ist zwar Abzocke, aber was soll's... (wenn man drüber nachdenkt, was unsere Bikes kosten...)
> 
> LG Chorge *



...und wenn man davon absieht, dass man ein mädel hat, für welches man die startgebühr löhnt, die dann aber lieber aufgrund des schlechten wetters im wohnmobil bleibt und noch ne runde knackt ;-)....


----------



## extreme-tom (3. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> *ich aktualisier ma langsam etwas...in 3 monaten isses soweit
> 
> 1.5-4.5(do. bis so.)
> ...



extreme-tom ist auch dabei *freu* *indieluftspring*
wann darf man sich anmelden?
gruss

tomtom


----------



## Hugo (3. Februar 2003)

also dann fahrn jetz mit (vorausgesetzt dass nix dazwischen kommt)

mtb-racer
renato
olb eman
scott
Tinobino
meine wenigkeit(hugo)
lurchschreck
chorge
mikeonbike
und extreme tom

also die ersten 10 hätten wir....bestellt schon ma jemand n tisch


----------



## crossie (3. Februar 2003)

is doch anfang mai, oder lieg ich da falsch?

also weiter anmelden:

gregor (the_freak) - den werd ich einfach mitschleppen, ob er will oder ned...

andreas (BoA-tCA) - geh ich auch 100pro davon aus dasser mitkommt

ich (martin /croissant) komm auch auf jeden fall.... 




p.s.: wie wärs denn eigentlich mit nem erkennungszeichen??

greetz
crossie


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Februar 2003)

hmm wenn alles funzt sind wir 5


----------



## Hugo (3. Februar 2003)

wie haltet ihrs eigentlich mit den übernachtungen?

bin gerade auf der suche nach nem passenden campingplatz, oder lohnt sich das preislich ga nicht, von den bequemlichkeiten einer pension ganz zu schweigen


----------



## gambo (3. Februar 2003)

lohnt es sich dafür 3 tage schule ausfallen zulassen oder ist willigen das gleiche?
ga


----------



## clemson (3. Februar 2003)

werd mein zelt wohlmal wieder auf camping marodi aufschlagen....
da ist es nicht zu weit zum cappu beim mecki

mfg clemson


----------



## Hugo (3. Februar 2003)

eigentlich musst du nur einen tag ausfallen lassen....wir z.b. fahrn mittwochs-nachmittags los, pennen dann unten(im vw-bus) fahrn morgens auf den campingplatz, packen die bikes aus und los gehts

donnerstag is feiertag, freitag nimmt man sich halt frei

sonntags mittags gehts dann richtung heimat, so zwischen 10 udn 12 müsste man dann wieder im bett liegen...kommt halt drauf an wo du hin musst

camping maraodi hab ich auch ma ins auge gefasst...sieht ganz brauchbar aus, die preise(stellplatz 9 person 7) sind auch ganz ok...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## extreme-tom (3. Februar 2003)

es lohnt sich fü+r ALLES 3 tage schule ausfallen zu lassen!
willingen kenne ich. garda hat wohl mehr technische strecken und ich hoffe mal längere abfahrten 

tomtom


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Februar 2003)

hmm fahr den 601 ... dann wünscht der zwischendrin sogar das es endlich zuende geht


----------



## Distance (3. Februar 2003)

hi zusammen,
hi hugo,

kann leider dieses jahr ned nach RIVA, weil ich wohl irgendwann im mai ne prüfung hab und bekomme erst 2 wochen vorher bescheid. prüfung kann am 2.mai sein oder so
daher muss das leider ausfallen

wenn ihr doch nicht campen wollt
mailt mal hierhin
http://www.sembenini.it/

ist eine unterkunft, wo man ne ferienwohnung mieten kann
da war ich 2001. schön eingerichtet, nicht spottbillig, dafür super lage, nur 5min vom festivalgelaende entfernt und 10min vom marathonstart
und 3min zum wasser

ist ne internetsite von dem motorradshop der den eigentuemern auch gehört und der unten im haus ist
die sprechen deutsch

viel spass!!


----------



## clemson (4. Februar 2003)

@extreme-tom
ja der  lago hat deutlich mehr technische sacehn als willingen...drum haben wir ihn ja auch alle so lieb

@ hugo

na dann sieht man sich ja auf dem camping marodi....

ist nauch von den sanitären anlagen okay und semmeln gibts auch in der früh....
und groß genug ist er auch


----------



## Hugo (4. Februar 2003)

also akumlehn kommt auch wenn alles klappt....das wird so geil

mit mtb-racer und mit kommt hoffentlich noch jemand drittes mit(zum einen wegen der gaudi zum andern wegen der kosten), ausm ibc sins schon fast 15 die kommen.....das wird soooo geil jungs

wenn jemand ne idee für gemeinsamen frühschoppen, abendessen oder ähnl. hat soll er ma bitte vorschläge machen, war erst einma am lago, und damals auch nur für einen tag, noch dazu am süd/west ufer...also hab keine ahnung was es gibt

@ clemson....wir sehn uns ja dann in der dusche*gg*

wenn jemand von denen die schon ma da warn ma n bischen was zum ablauf sagen könnte...also der marathon wird wohl samstags sein, was lohnt sich die tage davor zu machen, oder anzusehn....wollen wir evtl. ma auf ne IBC tour gehn?

vielleicht hab ich bis dahin meine rotwild-Hugo gabel, (zu sehen der galerie, und in meinem album)...damit mich keiner übersieht 

also treffpunkt ausmachen is die eine sache, ansonsten werd ich vorher meine handynummer ma an alle schicken die sich hier gemeldet haben, um evtl. kurzfristig aufs wetter etc. reagiern zu können wenn es darum geht n treffen zu organisiern

so viel bis jetz


----------



## Akumlehn (5. Februar 2003)

Morgäääääääääähn

BWL macht schon wieder so einen Spaß 

wie wärs mit nem großen Essen bei Villa Arranci?!?
Schmeckt immer wieder gut da, etwas chaotisch und laut, aber es schmeckt halt 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## cas (8. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> *Schreit "hier" wenn ihr auch dabei seid *



Hieeer.  
Hi Hugo
Bin auch da, 
wenn nicht noch irgendetwas katastrophal wichtiges am 2. Mai (im Job) anliegt. Letztes Jahr waren wir mit 4 Leuten unten, dieses Jahr ist es noch offen.
Grüsse, Carsten


----------



## Hugo (9. Februar 2003)

genau so will ich das haben  

is doch schon n ganz ordentlicher trupp, oder nicht?

nochma ne frage an die, die schon öfter da warn:
"wie sieht der zeitablauf denn in etwa aus?"

ich denk ma dass samstags der marathon ist, oder?
was steht donnerstags, freitags und sonntags sonst so auf dem programm? kann dazu im netz leider nix finden....wo lohnt es sich zu zu sehn, wann lohnt es sich lieber selbst in den sattel zu schwingen und zu biken...gibts nen "nightride"?...wär ja ma oberfett, wenn nicht organisiern wir nen IBC-nightride...brauchen nur jemanden der ne schöne forstautobahn kennt, weil im dunkeln, im unbekannten gelände sollte nicht allzuviel unvorhergesehenes auf einen zu kommen, oder?

also ich bring auf alle fälle ma die lampe mit...ich hoffe ma dass ein paar von euch lust haben mit zu machen


----------



## petcash (10. Februar 2003)

zum Wetter: War es schlecht im letzten Jahr, wird´s diesmal wieder wunderbar.  ''

Zum Camping: Maroadi heisst er, is okay, der Camp weiter am Tunnel auf der Torbole-seite ist auch zu empfehlen, aber auch der in Riva unterhalb des Brione ist schön -große Plätze.
Ein Camp weiter Ri. Torbole ist der Arco-Lido, auch in Ordnung. Man kommt mittlerweile gut am See entlang zu Fuß (?: wohin mit dem Bike in Riva nachts???) aber auch zu Rad nach Torbole''

Zum Klauen: DAS Event für Schweine!! Deshalb: -Am besten auf dem Sattel bleiben!!!
Bin letztes Jahr bereits am Di. um 15:00 auf dem Campingplatz eingetroffen; um 17:00 sind ein paar "Späher" rumgefahren, um 20:00 (waren in der Pizzeria) war mein M4 Fully (angekettet, unter Plane verborgen) weg...  ''
Meiner Schwester haben sie zwei Jahre vorher nachts vom Bus, in dem sie schlief, zwei Bikes von Heckträger geklaut, und ...   ''

zum Timing: Fr, Sa, ist Pflicht, am So löst sich das "Festival" sehr früh auf, da die verkaterten Ausstellerteams sich a.s.a.p. aus dem Staub machen ''
wer dem Stau entgehen will, fährt am Mittwoch hin und am So abends zurück

Also wenn Du mich fragst: Kurz & Flach
petcash ''
-see you, aber wo trifft man sich nu´?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (10. Februar 2003)

kurz und flach?

egal...also wegen treffpunkt würd ich vorschlagen ihr schlagt was vor, weil ich kenn mich nicht aus, ich sorg dann schon dafür dass jeder rechtzeitig ne PM/e-mail bekommt....wenns sein muss auch ne sms...wär evtl. sowieso ne maßnahme....n paar handynummern verteilen um dann sicherzustellen dass man sich unten nicht um 3 minuten verpasst...

das mit dem bikeklau is ja ka-ZE-KA-E...wir werden die bikes wohl im bully lassen, und darin nochma mit bügelschlössern und ketten verschliessen....sollten wir normal hörn wenn da jemand rumfeilt, während wir n halben meter weiter oben liegen...also hoff ich ma


----------



## extreme-tom (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> *kurz und flach?
> 
> 
> ...



es geht viel einfacher -> für <10euros gibts zB bei (motorradzubehör) LOUIS eine sehr kleine alarmanlage mit einem 9V block, bei geringster bewegung (vor allem änderung der lage relativ um horizont) macht das ding tierisch lärm. eingeschlossen in einer satteltasche ist es kaum zu knacken, ausser der dieb weiss bescheid und ist darin eingeübt, die sattelstütze so verdammt sanft zu öffnen, dass er nichts auslöst 

in marokko, spanien, portugal, italien und frankreich von tom 
erprobt 

tom, dem noch nie ein rädchen gestohlen wurde 

BTW -> ab wann kann man sich für riva anmelden?


----------



## clemson (10. Februar 2003)

mecki´s bike and coffee ist find i koan schlechte treffpunkt....
außerdem ist er von camping maroadi nur ein steinwurf entfernt....


zum bikeklau....hatte bis jatzt da nie streß  mit am lago....
immer nur mehrere schlößer und das hat bis jetzt zum glück gereicht...

also jungs man hört sich


----------



## robby (10. Februar 2003)

bin ebenfalls unten in Riva zum vierten Mal anzutreffen (hoffentlich um diese Zeit auch schon fit genug, um nicht wieder nach der Ronda Piccola direkt am lake jump kotzen zu müssen...die piccola lass ich vorsichtshalber aus, den lake jump nicht!).

Mein Tipp:
abhängig vom Wohnort direkt über münchen-innsbruck-brenner runter zum camping monte brione (von torbole aus kommend direkt hinterm tunnel rechts rein!).
wer´s lieber eng und gemütlich am wasser haben möchte, für den ist evtl. camping bavaria etwas.

wir (mein Vater und ich) bleiben am brione.

welches schloss auch immer, sperrt eure bikes ins auto - und: ja nicht zum festivalgelände mitnehmen (ist sowieso recht eng und wenig platz).
Früher gab´s in Riva eine surfer-mafia, jetzt sind sie extrem heiss auf mtbs... 

Mecki´s bar ist kein guter treff für 15 biker auf einen schlag:
während des bike-festivals sind mehr als 5000 biker in riva, die polizei regelt dort allein den bike-verkehr...die sache mit mecki könnt ihr vergessen, der ist wahrlich kein insidertipp!

was man unbedingt in riva/festival erlebt haben muss:

der legendäre nachtsprint, lake jump, GELATERIA FLORA (waren früher auch billiger - Tiramisu probieren!).

auf den letzten Festival-Tag sowie bike-Flohmarkt kann man getrost verzichten.

Mehr Infos? Fällt mir spontan nicht ein...doch vielleicht kann jeder sein IBC-Trikot anziehen, damit man seine Foren-Brüderschwestern aus dem Getümmel rauskennt...!


----------



## petcash (12. Februar 2003)

@ Hugo

egal...also wegen treffpunkt würd ich vorschlagen ihr schlagt was vor,...

.. dann mach ich das mal:
Vorm Camp. Arco-Lido (da kommst Du vom Maroadi über die kl. Brücke hin Ri. Torbole) ist die Surfstation Marco Segnana  mit viel Wiese, Kaffee, und PLatz.

Mecki-Bar  ist def. mein Favorit aber wie Robby korrekt geschrieben hat für mehr als vier schlecht, (aber von dort kommt man direkt entlang der Sarca auch dort hin)

Weiter Ri. Torbole auf der anderen Seite ist auch noch direkt am Wasser ´ne kleine Bar, aber die erste Variante gefällt mir eigentlich am besten


Ach ja, wie du mögl. weise zwischen den zeilen rausgelese hast, kommen wir auch. 

Anmeldung ging heute ab.

petcash


----------



## Hugo (13. Februar 2003)

also es wird ma wieder zeit zu aktualisiern....nebenbei hab ich euch alle auf die buddylist gesetzt und werde sobald was wegen treffpunkt etc. bekannt ist, jeden nochma persöhnlich darauf hin weisen

also wies aussieht fahrn jetz mit:

clemson
croissant
chorge
olbeman
extreme-tom
mikeonbike
renato
cas
petcash
mtb-racer
robby
lurchschreck
robby 
tinobino
scott
akumlehn 
und meine wenigkeit

macht 17 leute, plus die ibc-ler die mit einigen von euch mitkommen, die hab ich jetz noch nicht mit reingenommen(leute wie the_freak, BoA-tCA usw....)in der liste stehn nur die die sich persöhnlich gemeldet haben, auch nur die werden per PM/email auf dem laufenden gehalten....also sollte jemand, jemandem kennen der mitkommt und auch hier is oderauch nicht, dann is der natürlich genauso bei nem meet and greet willkommen wie jeder andere auch 

ich hoff ma dass ihr schon weiter seit mit der anmeldung wie ich...ich hoffe halt immer noch drauf das die online-anmeldung ma freigeschaltet wird, wenn nicht werde ich mich anfang april spätestens schriftl. anmelden

also dieser treffpunkt den petcash vorgeschlagen hat klingt ganz gut,sofern nicht überlaufen....ach und wenn jemand lust auf ne nachttour hat, ich bin dabei, werd extra den großen akku mitnehmen....

@ petcash....bist du mit der queen verwandt? oder meinst du mit "wir" noch jemanden ausser dir? 

also:

Stay Tuned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## extreme-tom (14. Februar 2003)

jo, also ich glaube ich fahre mit dem rad runter zum gardasee (von aachen), dürfte ein super training sein, slicks drauf, bob yak hänger und 150-200 km am tag. 
 *freu*

bleibt geschmeidig  

extreme-tom, neuerdings mit rasierten beinen


----------



## robby (14. Februar 2003)

@extreme-tom
respekt nach aachen - hoffe mal für dich, dass es dieses jahr nicht regnet... 

Hey Hugo,
sofern tatsächlich was aus dem treffen wird, so schau ich gerne mal vorbei - bin schon ganz gespannt darauf, meinen NAMENSVETTERN kennzulernen  - doch heute nachmittag geht´s erst einmal zum bike-neukauf! *vorfreu*


----------



## extreme-tom (14. Februar 2003)

huhu, 

falls ich echt mit dem bike runterfahre, würde ich gern recht flott zurück (Studium&arbeit).
fährt da jd mit dem auto und hat noch platz?
irgendwo nach NRW, egal wo 

wäre suppi  


tomtom


----------



## petcash (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> *
> 
> @ petcash....bist du mit der queen verwandt? oder meinst du mit "wir" noch jemanden ausser dir?
> ...


----------



## Hugo (14. Februar 2003)

also bei mir kommt nur



> Online-Anmeldung
> 
> Hier können sie sich in kürze für die Marathons der Xenofit Marathon Master Serie online anmelden



wenn da bei euch was anderes erscheint gebt mir ma bitte n direkten link

schön dass du deiner würmer mitbringst 

treffpunkt...geh ich recht in der annahme dass smastags der marathon ist? wenn ja würd ich den freitag abend ma ausschliessen, weil zumindest ich werd an dem tag rechtzeitig in der koje liegen....bliebe also samstag aber da is ja schon fast alles rum...bliebe noch donnerstag...würd ma sagen so gegen 18.00...also es sollte schon noch hell sein, und dann kann man ja ma sehn wo man hingeht und was man macht...vielleicht könnte man gemeinsam auf die pastaparty gehn...aber is nur n vorschlag


----------



## Nopogo (15. Februar 2003)

So, damit Hugo mir nicht in den Arsch tritt,
melde ich mich hiermit.
Fahre mit 2 Kollegen Mittwochs abendes nach Riva
zum Festival.
Ist nun das dritte Mal in Folge inkl. Marathon.
Hoffe inständig auf gutes Wetter und freu mich wieder
auf die Adrenalia. 
Langsam meine Lieblingsstrecke, abgesehen von der 
Corno de la Paura, die ist aber erst später wg. 
Schneeschmelze fahrbar.

Ist dann wahrscheinlich das 12. Mal, wo ich nach 
Riva biken fahre. Und das von Mainz. Eigentlich
könnt ich hinziehen. Garda ist besser als Rhein.

Greeets


----------



## Nopogo (15. Februar 2003)

Willingen???????????

Das Gardaseerevier ist das einzig Wahre.
Da lohnt es sich auszuwandern.
Vergiss als MTB'ler alles andere!

Ich kenne keinen schöneren, anspruchsvolleren,
attraktiveren, steinigen, obersteinigen,
geilen Ort als den Norden des Gardasees.

Das zu f.... Willingen....


----------



## extreme-tom (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nopogo _
> *Willingen???????????
> 
> 
> ...



recht hat er! und dabei ist arco noch eins der besten klettergebiete europas. da will ich mich echt niederlassen später *träum*

extreme-tom   

BTW -> gibts hier jd, der schon willingen UND riva gefahren hat ? (wg. vergleich).
nopogo -> wie schnell warste in riva?


----------



## Hugo (16. Februar 2003)

sachtma...gibts eigentlich private homepages die sich mit dem festival beschäftigen?

würd mir gern ma n paar "impressionen" ansehn


----------



## Nopogo (16. Februar 2003)

War letztes Jahr 312. auf der Ronda Piccola.
Für die Grande hatte ich schlammtechnisch keinen 
Bock mehr. Hab für die Runde 2 St. 55 min gebraucht.

Danach war ordentlich Bier fällig.

Anbei ein Pic, wies am Marathon-Morgen so schee war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dido66 (16. Februar 2003)

Hi,
werde dieses Jahr mit meinem Bruder auch wieder zum Bike - Festival in Riva dabei sein.
Gehört eigentlich schon dazu, ist jetzt schon das fünfte Jahr das wir dort sind.
Kann nur hoffen das das Wetter besser ist wie letztes Jahr.

Camping Monte Brione in Riva kann ich dir empfehlen. Wir sind auch jedes Jahr dort. Würde die raten vorher zu reservieren.

Also Happy trail


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Februar 2003)

hmm schaut mal auf das datum   mann muss halt die tage davor besser schnell vergessen


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Februar 2003)

der heilige berg ... allerdings würd ich das runterfahren auf dieser seite lieber sein lassen


----------



## Akumlehn (16. Februar 2003)

Hi

@eman:
die letzten 30 tage vorm rennen in 2002 hat es angeblich auch nciht geregnet.
Halt nur die Festival Tage
kommt vor.
Thats life 
Aber seitdem weiss ich, was ich an meiner HS33 habe. War schon in Versuchung geraten, ne Avid Mag Bremse dranzuhauen und nochwas zu sparen, aber seit dem Marathon 2002 hat sich die Frage erübrigt 
Für sowas sind solche Verhältnisse immer nciht schlecht...

Gruß
Andreas

PS: Ich bete jeden Abend, damit Anfang Mai 2003 am Gardasee die Sonne scheint *ggggggggggg*


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Februar 2003)

also so viel dauerregen wie damals hab ich sogar hier nur selten erlebt


----------



## petcash (17. Februar 2003)

Hier ist die Seite: https://ssl.upsolut-event.de/marathon_de/

Donnertag abends klingt doch nicht schlecht.

See you,
petcash


----------



## Hugo (17. Februar 2003)

hab mich erfolgreich angemeldet...hab die bestät. e-mail bekommen, und heute war auch n umschlag von upsolut drin....was war, die anmeldungsunterlagen...na das sind vielleicht spassköpfe, aber dann wird die tage wohl nochmal post kommen.

hat jemand berechtigten grund, was gegen

DONNERSTAG 18:00 UHR

zu haben? weil dann soll er sich melden, ansonsten würd ich sagen, wird das wohl der vernünftigste zeitpunkt sein, bis dahin sollte alle da sein, und freitag oder samstag is wie oben schon erwähnt nicht so richtig gut...aber ham ja noch knappe 10 wochen zeit was auf die beine zu stellen


----------



## Tilman (17. Februar 2003)

..........


Freitagmittag bis Sonntagabend vorher von Frankfurt nach Tutzing mit dem Rad (ca. 400 km), dort Tagung über Mobilität,
dann Dienstagabend mit der Bahn auf den Brenner (Faulheit siegt),
von dort aus nach Riva (Hotel ist gebucht, in BIKE angegebene Sonderangebote hauen einen auch nicht um).
Montag zurück mit Schiff und Bahn, ggf. Brenner ´runter nach Innsbruck oder somit Rad


----------



## mtb-racer (22. Februar 2003)

Hi! 

Also nun melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort! 

Ich habe meine Anmeldung am Mi weggeschickt! 

Kommt da irgendeine Meldebestätigung oder was? 

Wir, d. h. Hugo, ich und evtl. noch 4 andere Fahren mit dem VW Bus runter (wenn wir wirklich zu sechst sind, noch nem Galaxy) 
und gehen unten auf diesen angeblich sehr guten Campingplatz! 

Vorschlag: Wie wäre es, wenn wir untereinander die Handynummern austauschen, dann könnten wir uns auch kurzfristig zusammenrufen! Das hat letztes Jahr bei Hugo und mir in Saalbach auch wunderbar geklappt! 

Ich bin schon total happy und werde ab ende Feb wieder        richtig           mit dem Training beginnen! Momentan laufe ich halt 3 x die woche und fahre Rad wenn ich Zeit bzw. Lust habe! 

Also, bis bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torte (27. Februar 2003)

Bis wann kann ich mich denn noch anmelden ?
Überlege mir auch gerade runter zu düsen... nur hab ich bedenken das sie mir das bike mopsen  

Sprich wenn ich im Zelt penne, und das bike im Auto habe dann is es morgends mit Sicherheit sicher weg (bei meinem Glück fehlt gleich das ganze Auto   )

Deshalb würde ich gerne nen VW Bus oder ne Sharan o.ä. mieten... (und dann im Bus Pennen mit dem bike im Arm   )

Nur wo miete ich das Teil GÜNSTIG ?  (und lassen die  ich mit mit dem teil dann zu den Mafiosi    )


----------



## torte (27. Februar 2003)

Bis wann kann ich mich denn noch anmelden ?
Überlege mir auch gerade runter zu düsen... nur hab ich bedenken das sie mir das bike mopsen  

Sprich wenn ich im Zelt penne, und das bike im Auto habe dann is es morgends mit Sicherheit sicher weg (bei meinem Glück fehlt gleich das ganze Auto   )

Deshalb würde ich gerne nen VW Bus oder ne Sharan o.ä. mieten... (und dann im Bus Pennen mit dem bike im Arm   )

Nur wo miete ich das Teil GÜNSTIG ?  (und lassen die  ich mit mit dem teil dann zu den Mafiosi    )


----------



## torte (27. Februar 2003)

Bis wann kann ich mich denn noch anmelden ?
Überlege mir auch gerade runter zu düsen... nur hab ich bedenken das sie mir das bike mopsen  

Sprich wenn ich im Zelt penne, und das bike im Auto habe dann is es morgends mit Sicherheit sicher weg (bei meinem Glück fehlt gleich das ganze Auto   )

Deshalb würde ich gerne nen VW Bus oder ne Sharan o.ä. mieten... (und dann im Bus Pennen mit dem bike im Arm   )

Nur wo miete ich das Teil GÜNSTIG ?  (und lassen die  ich mit mit dem teil dann zu den Mafiosi    )


----------



## torte (27. Februar 2003)

Bis wann kann ich mich denn noch anmelden ?
Überlege mir auch gerade runter zu düsen... nur hab ich bedenken das sie mir das bike mopsen  

Sprich wenn ich im Zelt penne, und das bike im Auto habe dann is es morgends mit Sicherheit sicher weg (bei meinem Glück fehlt gleich das ganze Auto   )

Deshalb würde ich gerne nen VW Bus oder ne Sharan o.ä. mieten... (und dann im Bus Pennen mit dem bike im Arm   )

Nur wo miete ich das Teil GÜNSTIG ?  (und lassen die  ich mit mit dem teil dann zu den Mafiosi    )


----------



## torte (27. Februar 2003)

ahhhhhhhhhh  weshalb bringt er mein posting 4x  

kann einer mal bitte 3 löschen


----------



## Tilman (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von torte _
> *ahhhhhhhhhh  weshalb bringt er mein posting 4x*



Na, damit die Fahrradräuber die Sache auch wirklich zur Kenntnis nehmen (vielleicht steckt ebay dahinter.....  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (27. Februar 2003)

und wissen in welchem auto sie dich und dein rad finden


----------



## Tilman (27. Februar 2003)

...und wenn´s weg ist, bin ich es nicht gewesen, das würde nämlich auffallen mit zwei Fahrrädern in der Bahn und so.


----------



## Tilman (27. Februar 2003)

...und wenn´s weg ist, bin ich es nicht gewesen, das würde nämlich auffallen mit zwei Fahrrädern bei der Rückfahrt  in der Bahn und so.


----------



## Tilman (27. Februar 2003)

...und wenn´s weg ist, bin ich es nicht gewesen, das würde nämlich auffallen mit zwei Fahrrädern bei der Rückfahrt  in der Bahn und so.


----------



## Tilman (27. Februar 2003)

.....nein, ich verrate nicht, wo mein Fahrrad in Riva im Hotelkeller steht! Gibt`s da etwa eine Mafia?

Ich glaub`das liegt daran, wenn man mehrmals auf Antworten drückt  (und wohlmöglich noch ´was ändert), wenn die Kiste mal lahmt!


----------



## Moselaner (28. Februar 2003)

- will am 30.04. an den Gardasee mit nem großen Reisebus 
  Räder werden mit einem LKW dort hin gebracht.
  Der Preise im Hotel mit HP beträgt 355 .
  Rückreise soll am 5.05. sein.



 Es kann nur einen geben,....


----------



## clemson (28. Februar 2003)

na dann werden wir ja ein großer haufen


----------



## Hugo (28. Februar 2003)

aber hallo....hab derzeit knapp 20 leute auf der buddylist, und die beschränkt sich mom. auf festival-teilnehmer

hab heute die reservierung fürn campingplatz rausgeschickt...ich hoff ma dass das was bringt, ansonsten müssen wir halt früh genug da sein

nächstes jahr planen wir das früher und mieten uns n eigenen campingplatz*gg*

noch zwei monate....oder anders gesagt, noch 61 tage und los gehts....meine neuen naben hab ich schon, ich hoff ma dass der LRS bis dahin fertig is


----------



## Tilman (28. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moselaner _
> * Der Preise im Hotel mit HP beträgt 355 .*



Teurer Laden oder ist da die Reise mit dabei?

Es ist gut, daß Räder mit dem LKW antransportiert werden, dann können gleich die Räder für den Bus mitgebracht werden. Nämlich, der Bus wird nachts aufgebockt und seine Räder werden geklaut. Welches Hotel war das noch?


----------



## clemson (1. März 2003)

@hugo
welchen campingplatz habt ihr nun?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (1. März 2003)

camping maroadi

ich hoff ma dass die überhaupt reservierungen annehmen...können die deutsch?
weil mein italienische is nicht gut genug um nen stellplatz zu reservieren , aber da ich ja mein geld nicht mit italienischen touristen verdiene kann man`s von mir ja auch nicht erwarten, oder?


----------



## clemson (1. März 2003)

@hugo,

na klar...man spricht deutsch am lago.......

wie gesagt letztes jahr wars kein prob nen platz zu bekommen...hatte nicht reserviert

mfg


----------



## Tilman (4. März 2003)

Ich habe nach der Online Anmeldung f. Riva einen Brief bekommen mit Flyern auch zu Wilingen etc. sowie ein Anmeldeformular.

Nachdem ich sonst von Upsolute nix mehr gehört hatte und mein Bankkonto immer noch unbelastet ist, habe ich heute nachgefragt. Nein, ich muß nur warten, es dauert eben. Online-Anmeldung genügt, das Formular nicht noch mal ausfüllen!


----------



## Hugo (4. März 2003)

war letztes jahr in saalbach auch so.....haben zwei monate vorher gebucht und 3 tage vor abreise die papiere bekommen


----------



## phiro (4. März 2003)

@Hugo

fährst du eigentlich dieses Jahr wieder nach Saalbach?
wie wars denn letztes Jahr so?


----------



## Hugo (4. März 2003)

wär die hand nicht gebrochen gewesen(drei tage vor abfahrnt  )
wärs noch viel geiler gewesen...werde aber auf alle fälle wieder hinfahrn


----------



## mtb-racer (5. März 2003)

Also soviel kann ich sagen, es war zwar schade, dass Hugo nicht mitfahren konnte, aber der Ma und das Festival, wenn man es so nennen kann, waren gut! 

Es war das erste mal dass Hugo und ich uns getroffen hatten und deshalb haben wir halt gleich mal richtig losgelegt, mit dem Fachsimplen! 

War echt klasse! 

Also, Ich werde dieses Jahr auch wieder dort sein! 

Wahrscheinlich werden Hugo und ich sogar wieder zusammen hindüsen!


----------



## phiro (5. März 2003)

ah das hört sich ja gut an, dann sind mer ja schon zu dritt, werd auch auf jedenfall dort sein
in meinem wahrscheinlich letzten Hobbyjahr will ich mir das schon noch mal gönnen  

@Hugo
du warst also dort, konntest aber nicht fahren.........das muss ja echt schei$$e gewesen sein 

wie ist denn dort so das Niveau, ist es sehr schwer dort einigermaßen vorne zu landen?
was fahrt ihr denn alles?
also ich werd den Halbmarathon und das CC-Rennen fahren

gruß


----------



## Hugo (5. März 2003)

wird schwer werden...sind schon saugute leute dabei...der der letztes jahr den marathon gewonnen hat, hat n startplatz in nepal gewonnen und da grad nochma gewonnen, also sind schon tiere dabei aber auch viele spassbiker...war ja zum zuschaun verdammt, und da hat man schon so einige gesehn die nicht um einen guten platz gekämpft haben....

die strecke an sich hats aber auch in sich...also 2002, die cc strecke bin ich einma mit arm im gips gefahrn...eine passage musst ich zu fuss gehn, wär zu gefährlich gewesen mit nur einem arm, aber auch allgemein is die nicht schlecht, die marathon.strecke hat halt n schönes profil...600hm zum aufwärmen und dann 1100 zum gas geben, solltes du dann noch lust haben warten nochma 2x 1000

werden uns dann nächstes jahr wohl öfter auf der strecke treffen, is auch das was ich vor hatte, cc und marathon, aber im zweifelsfalle prioritäten setzen...freitags is die cc-quali...d.h. 3 ma den cc kurs....is nicht wahnsinng schwer die zu machen, aber du musst in deiner gruppe(die je nach teilnehmer zahl varieiert) unter die ersten 15, wenn da leute mitfahrn die nur cc machen, machen die dir das leben schwer...kommt halt auf die gruppe an
samstags is dann der marathon...da kannst du dann entweder vorne sein und bist danach fertig oder aber siehst es als training und hast am sonntag beim cc richtig in die pedale....

egal, wird ne mords gaudi, "darkdesigner" kommt auch runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (5. März 2003)

naja mit der Platzierung muss ich erstmal schauen wie die Saison läuft, aber Ende August sollte ich schon in Topform sein (hoffe ich doch)
nen Kumpel von mir is dort 2001 den CC gefahren und is bei den Junioren 9. geworden, bloß ob ich das bei den Herren auch schaff is fraglich.........schaun mer mal, aber ein (oder zwei) Top-Ten-Plätze wären natürlich megagoil

die Strecken sehen wirklich net schlecht aus, vorallem kommt mir der MA-Kurs wegen den vielen HM auch sehr entgegen

werd versuchen beides gut zu fahren, aber CC is natürlich wichtiger

freu mich jetzt auch schon euch da unten zu treffen, bekommen wir vielleicht ne ordentliche Truppe zusammen (gibts da net auch ne Teamwertung?)


----------



## Hugo (6. März 2003)

doch gibts, aber wollen die diesesjahr anders machen wie letztes

vielleicht gibts auch noch die teamwertung wie früher, wo ein team min. 4 fahrer (für jede disziplin einen) haben musste und alle punkte dan addiert wurden

dieses jahr solls so sein, dass ein team aus min. 3 teilnehmern, nach oben offen beim marathon ne teamwertung bilden...ma sehn, aber wenns so viel zum thema worldgames gibt, sollte man evtl. glich den passenden thread aufmachen, oder?


----------



## phiro (6. März 2003)

nene nen passenden Tread können mer ja dann im Juni oder Juli aufmachen, wolllte mich jetzt nur ma kurz informieren

wenns beim MA ne Teamwertung gibt, könnten wir doch da mitmachen, so als Forumteam
wäre nicht schlecht

naja hatt ja noch ein paar Monate Zeit


----------



## Lurchschreck (8. März 2003)

Hi Zusammen,

hab gestern in der Bike die Ausschreibung zum Lago Festival bekommen. Die Marathonstrecke scheint doch die gleiche wie im letzten Jahr zu sein. Hoffe es ist trockener...

Gruss 

PS: Ja, ich lese die Bike! Regelmäßig! Und gerne. Mountainbike les ich auch und ab und zu sogar die Tour


----------



## iglg (8. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dido66 _
> *Hi,
> werde dieses Jahr mit meinem Bruder auch wieder zum Bike - Festival in Riva dabei sein.
> Gehört eigentlich schon dazu, ist jetzt schon das fünfte Jahr das wir dort sind.
> ...



Hallo Dido66,

Wir Lüneburger und Freunde sind dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei. Platz 79 - 81 sind schon reserviert.
Hoffentlich ist dieses mal besseres Wetter...

Grüß´ Deine Bruder !

Wir sehen uns


----------



## iglg (8. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von torte _
> * nur hab ich bedenken das sie mir das bike mopsen
> 
> Sprich wenn ich im Zelt penne, und das bike im Auto habe dann is es morgends mit Sicherheit sicher weg (bei meinem Glück fehlt gleich das ganze Auto   )
> ...



Bei Conrad Electronic gibt es günstige Alarmanlagen, die einen Mordslärm machen, wenn eine Tür geöffnet wird.

Leicht zu montieren und bestimmt wirkungsvoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von iglg _
> *
> 
> Hoffentlich ist dieses mal besseres Wetter...
> ...



Jupp das hoffe ich auch, aber ich werde mir dieses mal auf jeden Fall nen paar Ersatzbremsgummies mitnehmen! Denn das letzte mal hatte ich schon metall uff metall gebremmst!

Cu Meg


----------



## Hugo (24. März 2003)

ma ne frage an die die schon öfter da warn.....lohnt sichs das geld für biketeile hier zu sparn und dafür mit an den lago zu nehmen um so kohle zu sparn oder kann man das schnäppchenmachen eher vergessen?

weil brauch noch neue pedale, sattel und vorbau....wenns die möglichkeit gäbe damit gels zu sparn würd ich mir die teile unten kaufen


----------



## [email protected] (24. März 2003)

Also ich werde dieses Jahr zum 5ten mal zum Bikefestival an den Gardasse tuckeln und ich muss sagem das man von jahr zu jahr weniger schnäppchen machen kann! 

Ist Leider so, z.B. Magura hatte letztes Jahrtausend sogar noch die komplette Wartung kostenlos gemacht, jetzt wollen sie fette Kohle sehen!

Naja der beste Tag um schnäppchen abzukassieren ist aber nach wie vor der Sonntag, also der letzte messetag wo es eh nur bis Mittag geht. Wenn die Stände am abbauen sind einfach nochmal hinrennen und die bequatschen dann bekommt man meist die Austellungsware für nen bissel Bares!
So mache ich es zumindest, am besten den Betreffenden SStand im vornherein schonmal darauf ansprechen!

Cu Meg


----------



## Hugo (31. März 2003)

also jungs...noch ein monat und es geht los.

langsam sollte das material in schuss gebracht werden, die mitfahrgelegenheit organisiert und das zelt ausgeliehen.

in drei wochen werden wohl die papiere von upsolut eintreffen...ich hoff ma es hat sich inzwischen jeder angemeldet?!
ach noch was....ab jetz wird vorsichtig bergab gefahrn....wer sich jetz noch n knochen bricht wird wohl zum zusehn verdammt sein...vier wochen brauch er schon zum ausheilen


----------



## extreme-tom (31. März 2003)

jo jo jo *freU*

freue mich auch tierisch, ein problem -> ich fahre schon am 11. april in die alpen, d.h. meine papiere kommen während meiner abwesenheit 

muss mich eben mit upsolutMV in verbindung setzen!

nutzt das wetter!

gruss

tomtom


----------



## Scott (31. März 2003)

Man sieht sich und nach dem Rennen gibt´s ein alkohofreies  
 
*g*
Klaus


----------



## Hugo (31. März 2003)

beim alkoholfreien   bin ich dabei...bestellst du mir schon ma eins mit wenn du im ziel bist?


----------



## clemson (31. März 2003)

ich nehm  ein wahres bier


----------



## Scott (31. März 2003)

Ok,ok das zweite ist dann ein echtes, ein Weizen oder für Dich, ein Weissbier *g*


----------



## Hugo (31. März 2003)

nem guten weissen wär ich auch nicht abgeneigt...da is alles drin was man braucht 

das sehn wir dann, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## extreme-tom (31. März 2003)

ich würd sagen -> bier gibts nur für die finisher der ronda extrema ))

@hugo -> 1000dank, rufe morgen bei denen an und frage obs klar geht!

tomtom


----------



## michael59 (1. April 2003)

hallo:


ich werde mit einem kumpel am 2 und dritten mai dabei sein. da ich n´mich nicht auskenne benötoge ich noch übernachtungstips, pesion oder zeltplatz?

wer kann helfen?

micha


----------



## clemson (1. April 2003)

@michael59

gibt reichlich campingpl#tze in riva torbole arco......
dürfte eigentlich kein prob sein

mfg


----------



## extreme-tom (1. April 2003)

hahah!

es lohnt sich wohl für jedes rennen, die schule ausfallen zu lassen!

ich finde riva cooler vom umfeld, bin zwar willngen gefahren, riva noch nicht, aber die atmosphäre am gardasee wird wohl um welten besser sein!!!
die strecke soll auch der hammer sein *freu*

gruss 

tom, der vorgestern sein erstes rennen dieses jahr gefahren hat


----------



## extreme-tom (1. April 2003)

ups, meine antwort bezog sich irgenwie auf ein super altes posting *schäm*

schorri  

keep biking!

tom


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2003)

So eigentlich sollte alle glatt gehn, wenn ich nicht am Samstag bei einer Trainingsausfahrt meine Hügi240 HR Nabe verabschiedet hätte! Wenn ich jetzt unter volllast trete springt der Freilauf! Damit kommste keinen Anstieg mehr hoch  

Naja habe DTSwiss ne mail geschrieben und ich soll mein Hinterrad bzw. Nabe mal hinschicken und die kucken was noch zu machen ist!

So nen scheiß jetzt werde ich mir mal ne billige LX reinhaun damit ich zum Bikefestival net funktionstüchtiges Radel habe.

Cu Meg


----------



## Hugo (8. April 2003)

ich poste ma n bild von der region...petcash hatte n vorschlag gemacht wegen treffpunkt, den hab ich jetz einfach ma aufgegriffen weil der sich zieml.gut anhört.



> Vorm Camp. Arco-Lido (da kommst Du vom Maroadi über die kl. Brücke hin Ri. Torbole) ist die Surfstation Marco Segnana  mit viel Wiese, Kaffee, und PLatz.



ich hab ma bissi geguggt und ne homepage von dem camping-platz gefunden, jetz hoff ich ma dass ich die bilder nicht falsch interpretiere.

zu finden is der gute camping-platz zwischen torbole und riva, direkt am strand auf ner kleinen landzunge
auf dem bild sieht mans leider nicht so gut, aber wir haben ja noch bischen zeit das zu klären.

ich werd dann heute ma jedem der sich bis jetz gemeldet hat, ne pm schreiben udn ihn auf den neusten stand bringen, und werd nochma kurz vor abfahrt eine losschicken(28-29.4)
auf der startseite des forums müsste man den termin gleich sehn, dort is auch meine handy-nummer hinterlassen, sowie die icq-nummer, sollte jemand erst freitags anreisen, oder donnerstags einfach nicht können oder sonst irgendwas kann er sich da melden, ich seh dann zu dass wir das problem(das sich auf die IBC bezieht) irgendwie hinbekommen(z.b. "wo und wann sitzt ihr bei der pasta-party" und solche sachen)

so das sollte erstma reichen für dieses ma, sollte es noch dringende anliegen geben, bitte melden
@ turtel

ich werd zwei lrs dabei haben, allerdings scheibengebremst, sollte es hart auf hart kommen, und du z.b. wegen deim material nicht am marathon teilnehmen können könnt ich dir n hinterrad leihen


----------



## extreme-tom (8. April 2003)

jo, ich bin dabei, hier isses:


tomhttp://www.surfsegnana.it/wo.htm  

gruss

tom, sich aufs festival freuend


----------



## extreme-tom (8. April 2003)

scrollt mal unter meinem link ganz runter...

dann stellt sich nur noch die frage -> "SURF STARS" oder "FOCI DEL SARCA", 

eindeutiger kann man es gott sei dank nicht angeben.

also sag was hugo, bin ja am freitag schon weg und dann ohne internet bis zum festival 

gruss

tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (8. April 2003)

ich glaub da muss petcash nochma ran

ach, und bitte klickt oben neben "bike-festival riv" dass ihr mitfahrt...müssst nur auf den "mitfahren"-button klicken, mehr nicht


----------



## chorge (8. April 2003)

Kann leider nicht sicher sagen ob ich komme, denn ich bin etwas im Stress mit meiner Diss... Wenn's klappt, dann bin ich auf jeden Fall aber am Treffpunkt - Oliv/Schwarzes Helius mit gelber Schrift und Fahrer mit Bauch und Blau/Schwarzem Helm!!

LG Chorge


----------



## mtb-racer (8. April 2003)

Hi! 

Also Hugo, danke schonmal fuer deine Anstrengungen! 

Ich denke, dass es fuer mich mit der Wegbeschreibung zwar eh uninteressant ist, (wenn du aus meinem bus aussteigst, laufe ich dir einfach hinterher! ) |-) 

Ich melde mich heut Abend nochmal in ner SMS, aber du weist eh schon alles, oder?

Also, 

Gruss aus England auch an den REST! 

cu Billy

PS> Sorry wegen der Rechtscheibung, aber die Englaender haben eine Andere Tastatur wie wir! 

Leider! 

cu


----------



## [email protected] (8. April 2003)

@Hugo Danke für dein Angebot, aber ich hoffe das morgen meine reparierte Hügi eintrifft!

Die haben sich schon telefonisch mit mir in verbindung gesetzt und wollen 50 von mir, das finde ich zwar ganz schön dolle für ne Nabe die eigentlich 2Jahre Garantie hat und noch keine 2 Jährchen alt ist, aber was will ich mache, brauch dat dingen ja und besser als neukauf ist es allemal!

Cu Meg


----------



## petcash (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von extreme-tom _
> *scrollt mal unter meinem link ganz runter...
> 
> dann stellt sich nur noch die frage -> "SURF STARS" oder "FOCI DEL SARCA",
> tom  *



Auf der Grafik sieht man´s gut, der rote Bereich dort wo Foci del Sarca steht.
Auf dem ersten Bild des Links sieht man das Gelände; links hinter den Katamaranen ist der Durchgang zum Camp. "Arco Lido"; links über die Brücke kommt man zum Camp. Maroadi.

Da das Gelände recht groß ist, sollte ein Treffpunkt angegeben werden: Landzunge links unten im Bild oder lieber an der Bar?
Kennzeichen? Kappe verkehrt rum? Ritzelpaket umen Hals?
U.A.W.G.

petcash


----------



## petcash (15. April 2003)

hier noch die Karte aus dem Link:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 520exc-racing (15. April 2003)

Also wir sind auch mit 4 Leuten dabei 
Vom 28. bis 04.
Das wird ein Fest.

Tom


----------



## Hugo (16. April 2003)

ich muss mit erstaunen feststellen dass sich immer noch nur zwo leute angemeldet haben...wir haben doch jetz extra so ne "mitfahrzentrale"

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgdetail.php?treffID=383

da klickt ihr alle ganz lieb auf 
"ich bin auch dabei" und schon wissen alle bescheid

bin grad fleissig am ostereieer färben(heute wieder 100.000 stück) um mir so den spass zu finanziern...wenns so weiter geht werden unten die sektkorken knallen

fahrn eigentlich alle auch den marathon mit?


----------



## 520exc-racing (16. April 2003)

@ Hugo   jetzt sind's drei  

Tom


----------



## clemson (16. April 2003)

@hugo

denke mal das ich net den marathon fahren werde.....


----------



## Hugo (16. April 2003)

danke @ 520

heute sind die unterlagen gekommen....findsch voll gut 

langsam näher sich alles der heissen phase, die laufräder kommen am samstag am montag werden sie 100km eingefahrn nachzentriert und dann kanns los gehn!!!


----------



## petcash (16. April 2003)

@ HUGO

hier schon mal ein schöner Link 
http://www.naegele.de/lagowebcam.htm
mit Lago-Webcams und Wetterlinks.

(-Kann sein, dass ich ihn aus dem Forum habe, dann beschimpf(t) mich einfach...) 

Bin ab Samstag, spätestens ab Dienstag unten,
wobei ich immer noch nicht genau weiss, woran man einen IBC-ler erkennt (möglicherweise Newbe-problem) :- Laptop halter am Lenker; W-LAN etc...

@Àdmin-Thomas
T-Shirt ist ja schon gut, aber ich bin ´ne Woche unten...
Wie wär´s mal mit Aufklebern in einer Rahmenkompatiblen Größe und / oder helmverträglichen klebermischung?

Anyway, see you 
petcash


----------



## Hugo (18. April 2003)

hab ein problem....

also das mit sms können wir mom. vergessen, hab gestern mein handy beim bike verloren und bis dahin hab ich weder handy noch neue SIM karte, also meine nummer is hinfällig....werden uns was neues ausdenken müssen

wegen erkennungl.....ich gugg ma dass ich n billiges weisses t-shirt finde und da wird dann dick fett "HUGO @ IBC" draufgeschrieben....die leute die mir dann alle nachrennen gehörn auch dazu 
ansonsten wenn sich jemand die mühe machen will...mein rad wird man erkennen....rotwild mit manitou und weissen felgen....dürfte in der kombination einzigartig sein...wenn ihr dann besagtes rotwild in direkter begleitung von nem gelben hotchili seht dann sind das mtb-racer und ich

aber das klappt schon!


----------



## 520exc-racing (18. April 2003)

Stellt sich nur die Frage ob man unter den Tausenden ausgerechnet dein bike entdeckt. 

Tom


----------



## Hugo (18. April 2003)

dann würdsch ma sagen...."augen auf"

klappt schon, haben ja n treffpunkt und so viele werden da nicht gerade zur gleichen zeit auf der gleichen wiese sitzen


----------



## 520exc-racing (18. April 2003)

Was hälst du davon , wenn wir Bilder von uns und den bikes austauschen? Dürfte das finden um einiges erleichtern. 
Weil so wie ich mich kenne,      seh ich eh nix .

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (18. April 2003)

dann würdsch sagen es guggt einfach ma jeder in die gallerie des anderen und schon haben wirs...zumindest bei mir


----------



## 520exc-racing (19. April 2003)

Gute Idee


----------



## Hugo (21. April 2003)

nochma wegen marathon...werden ja wohl ein paar mitfahrn hoff ich dochma...wies aussieht hab ihc mich für die mittlere strecke entschieden, mtb-racer fährt die kurze, wer is sonst noch mit von der partie udn welche strecke wird in angriff genommen?

fährt eigentlich einer die ganze serie mit?


----------



## Scott (22. April 2003)

Hi Hugo,
sehen uns auf der mittleren Runde. Ob´s zur Extrema reicht weiß ich noch nicht. Würde schon gern, aber bin dieses Jahr durch Krankheit noch nicht so zum Trainieren gekommen, wie ich ich´s gern würde. Aber mal sehen, wenn ich das Zeitfenster rechtzeitig erreiche, mal sehen. Irgendwann muß es ja klappen.
Die Serie will ich wie letztes Jahr auf jeden Fall fahren, obwohl ich Tegernsee (die Strecke) nicht so gut finde (schwachsinnige Runde auf Asphalt), aber mal sehen. Letzes Jahr bin ich zusätzlich noch die Sog-Geschichte gefahren, aber da war´s dann zuviel, denn die Termine lagen alle dicht beieinander.
Cu Klaus


----------



## mikeonbike (22. April 2003)

ja hugo... dann sehen wir uns ja zumindest mal irgendwo in den ersten zwei runden. ob ich die dritte auch noch in angriff nehm, mach ich von der tagesform abhängig. gardasee sehe eigentlich nur als vorbereitung für die weitere saison und gehe daher die sache etwas relaxter an... die serie bei upsolutmv (sch**** verein) schenke ich mir, eventl. fahre ich noch tegernsee, aber auch nur, weils bei mir mehr oder weniger um die ecke liegt. 

gruss mike


----------



## Hugo (22. April 2003)

cool...dann muss ich mich nicht allein rumquälen....

haben sich auch schon 3 leute beim lastminutebiking angemeldet....findsch gut, wenn die restlichen 20 sich jetz auch noch eintragen      *zwinker*

habt ihr euch die streckenprofile schon ma angesehn...auf der upsoluthomepage hamse höhenprofil und karte....guggts euch ma an


----------



## karstenr (24. April 2003)

Fahre auch über den 1. Mai zum Gardasee:
So wie es aussieht werde ich am Mi den 30.04.  starten 
und am So den 04.05 zurückkommen.
(Eching bei München --> Torbole --> Eching)
In meinem Auto wäre noch Platz für eine Person und ein Bike.
Wo und wann soll denn der Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## 520exc-racing (24. April 2003)

Hab ich eigentlich schon gesagt, daß ich auch da bin?  
Und das ab Montag.


----------



## nathank (24. April 2003)

hallo alle!

ich werde Donnerstag in der früh (4uhr münchen los) bis zum Sonntag da sein. ich fahre mit 2 freunde und fahre die grosse runde! (hoffentlich)

ich war letzte wochenede (Ostern) 4 tage dort und sind 6000hm gefahren - gute vorbereitung! adrenaline trails, pianora trails, san giovani, und ich vergesse wie die 4. heisst.

wir übernachten in einem pension in Riva (ich wollte camping, aber meine kumpels nicht)

was macht ihr am Freitag? ich glaube mann soll nicht so viel fahren wegen des rennens am samstag, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (24. April 2003)

ja ich persöhnl. wert mir freitag das festival gelände genauer ansehn und mich ein wenig nach kulinarischen spezialitäten umsehn

ach...handy is wieder da, also wenn jemand kurzfristig anschluss an die restlichen ibc-ler sucht soll er sich melden

wir hätten auch noch n platz...fahrn mittwoch nachmittag los, von schweinfurt über würzburg, nürnberg, münchen, bozen nach riva, am sonntag gehst zurück, sollte jemand kurzfristig mitwollen soll er sich melden....im notfall kann man ja auhc ma kurz von der autobahn


----------



## mezzocorona (25. April 2003)

Hi Freerides u. Countrys,

ich schmier hier jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu, zwecks Lago - technischen Gegebenheiten. Bei mir isses jetzt das 6. Mal daß ich dabei bin, und ansonsten wahr ich unzählige Male schon unten.
Ich gehöre zu denjenigen die einen auf Bully - Pennplatz machen und nur im Ausnahmefall (Mädels o. ä.) auf Campingplätze zurückgreifen. Zur Festivalzeit siehts mit freien Campingplätzen äußerst schlecht aus, wers probieren möchte soll die Kiste stehen lassen u. Torbole wie Riva mit Bike abchecken, geht deutlich schneller u. stressloser. Mit Pennplätzen in der Pampa oder am Berg hab ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, mit Behörden gabs bisher null Streß. Einige Verhaltensregeln sollten jedoch dringend beachtet werden. Also bitte kein zuuu offensichtliches Gelage über mehrere Tage, auf keinen Fall Müll hinterlassen, Pennplatz sauber verlassen (auch wenns nicht der eigene Müll ist). Zu Zeiten des Festivals dürfte sich die Toleranz der Behörden noch ein Stückchen lockern.
 - Viel Spaß beim Biken, Pennen u. Feiern - 

Ich hoff daß das Wetter mitmacht, ich verfolge auch schon gespannt bei www.wetter.com, da gibts für Riva ne 5 Tages Voraussage. (stimmt meistens sogar)

Allen Besuchern ne gute Fahrt, und passt auf euch u. eure Bikes auf.

sunny greets
mezzo /\ boy - )


----------



## mtb-racer (26. April 2003)

So, leute, jetzt sind es auf der Liste schon fünf! 

Ich lese nur in diesem Thread so wenig, da ich eh immer Hugo oder er mir hinterherlatscht - hinterherfährt! ;-) 

Der Bulli ist heut frisch lackiert worden, also wenn einer zufällig über den Campingplatz läuft und nen Blauen (RSBLAU, wie der Audi) alten T 3 mit Hochdach sieht (kann überprüft werden durch hot chili aufkleber am Auto) einfach mal reinschauen! 

Wenn Hugo und ich zusammen lostigern, erkennt ihr uns recht schnell! 

nen RCC 08 mit Carbonoptik Mars Gabel und weißen Felgen und nen gelbes Zymotic mit SID SL in Rot und ziemlich auf leichtbau getrimmt! (tune kurbel, wcs vorbau, tune sattel, tune sattelstütze, etc. ) einfach anlabern! 

Also, Mittwoch um 4 geht es bei mir los! 

Und ich bin mir sicher, es werden drei vier geile, nein, sogar sehr serh geile tage! ;-) 

cu Billy


----------



## iglg (27. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mikeonbike _
> *die serie bei upsolutmv (sch**** verein) schenke ich mir, eventl. fahre ich noch tegernsee, aber auch nur, weils bei mir mehr oder weniger um die ecke liegt.
> 
> gruss mike *



Was ist denn an Upsolut-mv so schlecht ?  Da ist wenigstens alles gut organisiert.

Sog und die anderen sind genau so teuer und bieten auch nicht mehr.

Und mit Mike-Mike haben die bei upsolut den besten Speaker (hoffentlich ist er dieses Jahr auch noch da)


----------



## karstenr (28. April 2003)

Hallo,

wenn nicht irgendeiner einen Treffpunkt  (Zeltplatz  / Hotel, ...) mitteilt wird es mit Sicherheit schwer sich zu treffen. Suchen werde ich zumindest nicht. 
Fahre am Mi 30.04. in der Früh runter und hätte noch Platz  im Auto für eine Person mit Bike frei.

Karsten


----------



## Schoeni (28. April 2003)

Auch meiner einer wird Mi auf Do eintreffen.
Campiert wird im Syncro auf dem Camping al Lago.

Schöni dern nun auch nicht mehr getreten werden darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (28. April 2003)

treffpunkt is schon bekannt gegeben, schon 2 ma hier im thread und im lastminutebiking auch recht genau beschrieben....wie war das mit dem lesen können und vorteil?

ach nochwas...wer mir bis spät. morgen abend seine handynummer zukommen lässt, der bekommt tagesaktuelle infos bezügl. treffen.

kann ja sein dass jemand am donnerstag abend keine zeit hat, die restl. ibc-ler sich aber freitag evtl. auf der pasta-party treffen, da das aber noch nicht ausgemacht is und noch nix geplant is muss man dait warten bis es so weit is....so, wenn sich die andern jetz treffen dann erfahren dass die jenigen per sms und können sich dazu gesellen wenn sie es möchten


----------



## robby (29. April 2003)

sodale, hab mich nun auch endlich eingetragen - doch wie gesagt: garantieren kann ich allerdings für nix, entweder ich bin da oder nicht.

Übernachten werden wir am Camping Monte Brione (hab bereits vor 2 Monaten reserviert )

Wer von Euch weiß eigentlich, WO GENAU in Riva das neue Festivalgelände ist (mit Plan & Bild!)?!


----------



## Schoeni (29. April 2003)

Plan und Bild hab ich nicht, aber soll wohl wie 1994 sein,
also am Hafen auf dem großen Parklpatz.


----------



## robby (29. April 2003)

1994? Gab´s da Unterschiede zu 1995-2001?
Nein, am hafen ist die nicht. Noch letzte Woche war das alte Gelände total Umgegraben - außerdem soll das neue Geläde (mitten in Riva!) ja auch geteert sein...


----------



## Hugo (30. April 2003)

also ich fahr jetz runter.....

wenn einer noch auf die schnelle was wegen treffpunkt wissen will, soll er ins last minute biking schaun, da steht auch meine nummer unter der man mich gegebenfalls ereichen kann

jetz nochma ne pm rauszuschicken an alle wird sich wohl nicht lohnen....hab jedem schon ma eine wegen treffpunkt geschickt und ansonsten wie schon erwähnt handy

also bis morgen jungens und mädels


----------



## darkdesigner (1. Mai 2003)

Alles klar, Jungs!!!

Ich werd morgen mal die Streetpros erschrecken mit nem coolen Bunny am Sandplacken... 
Euch allen wünsche ich fette Trails, ne gute Kondi und heile Finishen!!!  

Bis denne,
T°


----------



## chorge (5. Mai 2003)

... muss ich gestehen, dass ich am Lago war, aber jegliche Treffen verpasst habe!! Am Freitag z.B. war ich noch nicht mal in Pregasina, als ihr euch getroffen habt - tja, und so war es immer...
Trotzdem fand ich es extrem gut, dass Hugo überhaupt das ganze so gut Organisiert hat. Hiermit ein DICKES Lob!!! 
Meine Augen haben intensiv die Autos am Brenner nach Toms Specialized durchforstet, leider habe ich es nicht entdecken können - nur ein rotes BRAIN, mit Luise FR...


----------



## Hugo (5. Mai 2003)

also....war schon ein wenig entäuscht dass sich wir nur zu viert am treffen teilgenommen haben aber seis drum

ansonsten fand ichs voll geil....viele neue sachen gesehn, viele bikes gefahrn,am samstag ma wieder richtig ausgepowert und ma geguggt wie weit sich mit krämpfen fahrn lässt 

wies aussieht werden wir nächstes jahr wieder runter fahrn


----------



## chorge (5. Mai 2003)

Ich war (überraschenderweise) nun doch mit meiner Freundin unten. Da haben  wir halt schöne große Touren gemacht... Ansonsten wäre ich auf alle Falle mal mit euch unterwegs gewesen!! Von "meinen" Ulmern waren auch viele unten, da einer von uns 'nen Stand hatte (Dani's Bike Inn - Foes), aber nicht mal die habe ich getroffen. Man(n) sollte halt im rechten Moment die richtigen Prioritäten setzen - dafür fährt mein Mädel nun fast die gesamte hinterste Brione Abfahrt!!! (STOLZ!!!!)


----------



## chorge (5. Mai 2003)

@ Hugo
Bist Du den Marathon gefahren? Welche Runde? Platzierung???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (5. Mai 2003)

sorry,

habs leider auch nicht geschaft euch zu treffen,
am do war ich noch am san govanni unterwegs bin  20 uhr....
und das andere mal war ich auch auf tour...sorry jungs....

und hab leider auch net toms bike aufm weg nach hause gesehen


mfg clemson


----------



## Akumlehn (5. Mai 2003)

Hi

so
war auch am Gardasee, Festival fand ich blöd wie immer 
Wollte Dominik (MTB-Racer) dann am Samstag anrufen nach dem Rennen (vorher hatte ich nie Zeit), musste aber leider feststellen, dass ich die Nummer falsch abgeschrieben habe oder sonstwas, auf jeden Fall war die Nummer nicht vergeben 

Tjo Rennen war ganz nett für die Probleme, die ich dies Jahr habe mit Knien, wenig Zeit etc...
21. Herrenklasse Ronda Piccola mit 1:57h oder sowas in dem Dreh. Mehr war nicht drin mit meinem Knie 
nächstes Jahr gibs wieder Ronda Extrema  da lohnt das aufsteigen aufs Rad wenigstens  Kurze Rennen sind irgendwie bräsig...

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Hugo (5. Mai 2003)

21 bei den herren is ga ni so schlecht, oder?

dominik hat bissi länger gebraucht

bin selbst die grande gefahrn was aber ni so doll war....hab viel zu wenig getrunken und war zu warm angezogen(2 liter auf 5 stunden, trikot, windweste und armlinge) und hab entsprechend mit krämpfen zu kämpfen....hab die sache dann nicht mehr als rennen sondern als "nurheilheimkommen" angesehn.....bin zieml. genau in der mitte gelandet....fandsch net so doll, aber mehr ging ni...
naja...jetz können die kaffeefahrten wombach und frammersbach ruhig kommen


----------



## Akumlehn (5. Mai 2003)

hehe

mal gucken.
Sonntag fahre ich Winterberg. Hoffe das die Sache mit meinen Knien endlich in Ordnung ist, dann fahre ich auch Frammersbach, Altenau, Willingen, Kitzalp, Solling und dann entweder Salzkammergut 230km oder Swiss BikeMasters im Juli. Danach mal sehen 
Hoffe das passt endlich...........
Seid 4 Wochen nur gegammelt 

Die Ronda Grande ist die heftigste Runde am Gardasee, also vom Streckenteil. Der letzte Berg zur Extrema ist dann wieder lockerer (geht halt nur hoch), aber die Abfahrt ist total locker.
Wer die Grande geschafft hat und noch einigermassen drauf ist, kann locker Extrema fahren. Nur mit Krämpfen würde ich das nicht tun 
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## chorge (5. Mai 2003)

Ich verneige mich vor Ahkumlehn!!!!

War selbst "nur" 170er auf der Piccola und dabei EXTREM stolz....


----------



## mikeonbike (5. Mai 2003)

@ chorge: ...ich glaub, von einem teamfahrer kann man das auch so ein bisschen erwarten, oder.... ;-)

 (sorry akumlehn - wollt deine leistung nicht schmällern...)

gruss mike


----------



## Scott (5. Mai 2003)

Hi @all,
war doch gut dieses Jahr! Gutes Wetter und schnelle Strecke. Leider hat es mir nur zur Grande gereicht. Bin aus Startblock A gestartet. Weiß gar nicht, warum ?? Bloß weil ich zu den alten Herren gehöre und letztes Jahr die ganze Serie gefahren bin ?? 
Auf jeden Fall war´s ganz lustig, so neben Ned Overend, Heymanns und all den anderen...... Nur war´s dann nicht so spassig als es losging und die direkt dahinter aufgereihten Fahrer aus B und C aufrückten. Da blieb fast nichts anderes übrig als deren Tempo "mitzugehen". Das hielt ich aber überhaupt nicht durch und hab eigentlich voll überzogen. Mitte der Ronda Grande hab ich mich dann fürs Beenden dieser entschieden. Schade, war eigentlich mein Ziel, aber dieses Jahr auf Grund Krankheiten nicht möglich..... Egal, mir hat´s Spaß gemacht, keinen Sturz und keine Panne.
Vielleicht liest ja die Teilnehmerin mit der Nr. 3060 dies, die aus Franken.  Unsere Fahrt ins Ziel war doch geil, oder?? Hat Spaß gemacht und für Deinen ersten Marathon, echt super !!!!!!
Ansonsten könnte ich ja auch mal was Positives über MV berichten, aber lieber ein ander´mal. 
Zum Festival fand ich den neuen (alten  Ort) echt gut, denn wer das Gelände von letztes Jahr kennt weiß warum. Was schade war ist die "Enge" nach der Zieldurchfahrt und die Pasta erhielt man mitten auf dem Gelände ohne Möglichkeit das Bike zu stellen und,und,und.....
Riva 2004 ,ich bin wieder dabei.....
Achja, Platzierung: alte Herren, 39., aber ist Nebensache, besser als am Strand zu liegen.....


----------



## Wuudi (5. Mai 2003)

Ich habe vom Lake Jump Contest einen Haufen Fotos gemacht.

Könnt ihr online angucken ... mehr Infos gibts hier


----------



## Akumlehn (5. Mai 2003)

Tach

@mikeonbike
Die Leistung finde ich auch nich besonders, weil ich dafür nicht trainiert habe (zumindest kaum dies Jahr). Außerdem ist Langstrecke mein Ziel, nicht die kurze Sache. Das kommt aber glaube ich oben auch durch 
Außerdem bin ich nur Co-Factory Fahrer. Da gibt es glaube ich ne ganze Menge von, aber ob die alle in den Top25 sind weiss ich nich  Von daher is das Ergebnis schon nicht schlecht, aber halt nicht das, wozu ich mit gesunden Knien in der Lage bin.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## extreme-tom (6. Mai 2003)

die strecke war geil, war gestern bei meinem arzt, er sagte, ich hätte JETZT noch eine eitrige angina im hohen stadium *g* und es ist leichtsinnig gewesen, das rennen mizufahren.

however, bis zur ronda extrema liefs sau geil, ohne besonders zu sprinten wurde ich 57. in der bergwertung und war nach der piccola locker unter den ersten 30-40 (weit vor der ersten frau!). dann kamen komische oberschenkelkrämpfe, sowas hatte ich noch nie im leben, sie wurden hart und ich KONNTE nicht weiter fahren, habe gedehnt und gelockert, irgendwann kam die erste frau auch vorbei 

bin dann locker bis zur kreuzung GRANDE/EXTREMA weiter getuckert, war aber schon nach 3:40 da (ohne krämpfe 3:30std angepeilt) dann stehengeblieben, beine waren zu....die wenigen zuschauer sagten -> extrema, los!
ich wollte an sich nur noch aufhören, dann dachte ich "go hard or go home" und bin auf die extrema, die ersten 300-400 höhenmeter konnte ich noch locker fahren (wurde kräftig überholt, u.a. die 2. frau fuhr vorbei ...).
dann ging nix mehr und ich hab gut 600höhenmeter mit 4kmh geschoben, peinlich, super viele sind mit 2kmh mehr an mir vorbei, sogar leute mit unrasierten beinen (((

am ende 6:45std, immerhin gefinished.

fazit -> wenn man krank ist, am besten gar nicht fahren, und wenn, dann die picola 

gruss

tom, noch nicht fit und ohne bike (nächste nachricht...!)


----------



## extreme-tom (6. Mai 2003)

VIELLEICHT begegnet einer von euch einem specialized M5 hardtail, rot weiss, baujahr 2002 (frame).
sehr seltene parts dran (zumindest für den rahmen untypisch!)

ne weisse marathon s, 

formula

03er XTR kurbel, breitar answer carbon lenker, uralter sattel, 

ich poste gleich ein bild davon, 

wer es irgendwie wiederfindet (anzeige, ebay, live), der darf sich auf eine gesalzene prämie freuen! 

hilfe 

tomtom


----------



## darkdesigner (6. Mai 2003)

Wie ist das denn passiert, in Riva?!?
Oh man, mein absolutes Beileid, ich würde *********!!!
Mein Traumbike, ein M5, ich schau auf jeden Fall im Taunus ob sich da eins rumtreibt. Glaub aber natürlich nicht das mir Deins da begegnet. Trotzdem die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben,
dd


----------



## extreme-tom (6. Mai 2003)

dann poste ich nachher noch die rahmennummer, kannst ja hier und da nen rahmen genauer unter die lupe nehmen in taunus 

danke, 


tom, in trauer....


----------



## Wuudi (6. Mai 2003)

Ich will dir jetzt net Angst machen...

...aber glaube nicht dass es der Rahmen bis nach Deutschland schafft.... Hier in Italy...und vor allem weiter unten "kauft" man gerne solche "günstige" Angebote  

...hattest du es nicht abgesperrt ? auf dem Festivalgelände oder sonstwo ?


----------



## cas (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> *also....war schon ein wenig entäuscht dass sich wir nur zu viert am treffen teilgenommen haben
> *


schade Hugo, war zwar fast zu erwarten, aber trotzdem. Ich gehöre auch zu denjenigen, die sich zwar vorher bei Dir angemeldet haben, aber dann nicht erschienen sind. War aber keine Absicht  - ich hatte nur verpennt, rechtzeitig Deine Handy-Nr. zu notieren. Ich konnte nämlich erst am Freitag anreisen und als ich am Donnerstag noch mal im "Last Minute" nachgeschaut habe, war leider der Eintrag schon raus - dumm gelaufen. Ich hab dann zwar immer mal nach nem Rotwild mit weißen Laufrädern geschaut, aber bei dem Trubel wäre das ein wirklicher Zufall, sich da über den Weg zu laufen. 
Gefallen hat es mir recht gut - als wir am Freitag nachmittags ankamen und es voll schüttete, hab ich zwar gedacht, so ein Schei**, bitte nicht schon wieder so ein Regenfestival wie im letzten Jahr, aber Samstag war das Wetter ja ideal.  Mein Ergebnis war "mittelprächtig" (Masters - Piccola, 3:12, Platz 81). @Scott: Respekt ! Klasse Leistung - im Vergleich zu den hervorragenden Ergebnissen der anderen hier kann ich mich ja immer moch mit dem Altersunterschied beruhigen, aber bei Dir klappt das dann nicht mehr . Aber wie Du schreibst, ist die Platzierung für mich auch eher Nebensache - der Gegner bin in erster Linie ich selbst und der (faule) innere Schweinehund. Mein Ziel für diese Saison ist überhaupt mal ne mittlere oder lange Runde durchzufahren, da ich mit Marathons erst letztes Jahr begonnen habe ....
@ Akumlehn und Hugo
ich habe mich vorgestern auch noch schnell in Frammersbach angemeldet, vielleicht klappts ja dort mit einem Treffen  

und at last: Was war da eigentlich für eine laue Stimmung auf der Chaingang-Party am Samstag Abend ?? Da sind wir nicht sehr lange gewesen ...
Grüße an alle, Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akumlehn (7. Mai 2003)

Hi

zu der Chaingang Party und Lakejump und und und... gehe ich eh nie hin.
Letztes Jahr war ich beim Lakejump, da war soooooooooo ne tolle Stimmung, besonders wenn nach 3 Minuten erstmal wieder 10 Minuten tauchen müssen um die Karren da rauszufischen, das lohnt irgendwie nicht.
Die ganze Party Sache ist reiner Hype, unter ner guten Party verstehe ich was anderes. Und es liegt nicht daran, das ich mittlerweile eher selten auf Feten gehe, sowas schwaches wie die Festivals insgesamt ist mir selten untergekommen. Bis auf die marathons und die Möglichkeit Teile reparieren zu lassen ist da echt nichts los...

@Frammersbach Connection:
Mal gucken ob das klappt mit Frammersbach. Ich werde erstmal Winterberg testen am Wochenende und dann wird entschieden.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## extreme-tom (7. Mai 2003)

@ akkulehm 


wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal..... (ihr wisst schon *G*).

also die party war zur späteren stunde genial, gute musik, viel los, viele getanzt...

dass ich um 1uhr gefahren bin lag nur daran, dass ich nach der ronda extrema einfach zu platt war.

ausserdem wurde ein bodypainting wettbewerb veranstaltet, wo auch der gracia halbnackt und bemalt rumlief, war sehr witzig 

gruss

tom


----------



## Wuudi (7. Mai 2003)

Hmm find ich net ...

Also der Lakejump war schon ok ... rausgefischt musste niemand werden ..das nervige war nur das SMS abgestimme.. 3 Jumps ...dann 5minuten SMS-Voting ...grr... da war der Hochsprung besser ..da wurde gejumpt bis der letzte Balken flog..

Den Kranked 5 fand ich auch geil ...dazu gabs gratis Nescaffee Xpress  

Zur Party bin ich auch nicht mehr hin...

Aber das beste am Festival fand ich, dass man unzählige Bikes ausleihen konnte ... so richtig schöne Teile ... auch Canyon's ... und für einen, der auf einem in die Jahre gekommenen (günstig) Hardtail rumfährt, waren die Bikes schon krass... das Corratech Air One hat's mir angetan ...und die XLR Schaltung find ich voll geil !


----------



## extreme-tom (7. Mai 2003)

den jump habe ich mir gespart (wollte ausschlafen udn evl gesund werden), 

aber die t estbikes waren echt geil, 
vor allem das scapel team würde ich gern fahren. 

was mich richtig überzeugt hat war die german A: "kilo" gabel 

gruss

tom, mit einem bildchen von der angeblich "schlechten" party


----------



## extreme-tom (7. Mai 2003)

und wenns noch zweifel gibt:
(das war sogar erst der beginn der party *G*):


----------



## cas (9. Mai 2003)

hmmm, da bin ich dann wohl eindeutig zu früh weg


----------

